# Removed shared memory



## tomcruise (Aug 16, 2004)

database got shutdown suddenly and after
starting
we are getting error.

I am getting below mentioned error while truncating bi..


Removed shared memory with segment_id: 8
Removed shared memory with segment_id: 9
SYSTEM ERROR: removing shared memory with segment_id: 9 errno = 22
SYSTEM ERROR: removing shared memory with segment_id: 9 errno = 22
SYSTEM ERROR: removing shared memory with segment_id: 9 errno = 22
SYSTEM ERROR: removing shared memory with segment_id: 9 errno = 22
SYSTEM ERROR: removing shared memory with segment_id: 9 errno = 22
SYSTEM ERROR: Physical redo, BKUPDCTR=3455, note updctr=3903. (873)
** Save file named core for analysis by Progress Software Corporation.
(439)
Quit


Its a AIX


----------

